# Not so micro.... my latest (and biggest) project...



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Last Friday I went to Lauderdale to pick up my new ride; a 25' Sea Vee with a 250 OSX Yamaha on it. 

I drove it home from the guy I bought it from, 70+ miles and it rode perfect. Cruised at 31-31mph in a sloppy 2-3 sea very comfortably. 

The hull is a '94 and in perfect structural shape. Seems I'm a sucker for older hulls that are solid. I don't like the current trend of integrated brackets on the new boats, too hard to fish around and there's no cockpit space left. 

The hull needs some TLC as it's been out in the sun for a few years. Cushions are shot and I'll need to do some mods to the T-top and leaning post to get them to my liking. 

But it's a good, solid hull and a great start. I'll be going through all the electrical and bringing anything suspect up to date as always. She's been re-wired already and from what I've seen it's done right so it shouldn't need much. 

The two things that sold me on this hull is that there is TONS of storage room and it's all below decks which leaves completely flat floors from bow to stern so there's nothing to trip over, or step up on. 

This is the best offshore fishing platform I've ever owned.

She's got 6 storage lockers (3 on each side) that are 4' long each, a below-deck pill box for fish storage that me and you could get into together without bumping uglies, an anchor locker forward of that, and another anchor locker vertical in the front of the bow. 

I found a great deal on a very nice Rolls Axle trailer to sit her on, and am really happy with it. It's built like a brick sh*t house, all stainless and AL construction, and very easy to adjust. 

I've already started on re-doing the coaming bolsters with new naugahyde and new 2" foam, cushions are being redone by an upholsterer. 

The bottom was painted many years ago and is in desperate need of either being re-done or stripped completely. Since I trailer it, it's going to be stripped tomorrow by a friend who I'm swapping some work for. I'll be painting the bottom with interlux's 2-part epoxy with teflon, a paint designed for this application that's as close to gelcoat as you can find. Bottom with be done in white and everything from there up will be rolled and tipped with awlgrip sea foam blue. New stainless rub rail should bring her up to date. 

Then I'll turn my attention to making the in-deck livewell larger and adding a second above-deck livewell under the leaning post. 

Will post pics as she undergoes the transformation so y'all have something other than Brett's infinately interesting and informative posts to read.  . 

Some pics to start you off:

On the lift when I picked it up:









Here you can see the purple (WTF?) boot stripe which WILL be coming off and replaced with a black and gold leaf one after paint...









This is a shot of the same hull, but not the one I bought. Only shot I had to give you an idea of the fish box in the bow: 









Last one of the "before" shots, showing dash and layout:










I've got my work cut out for me, but she'll be beautiful when done. And a more seaworthy offshore hull I don't think I can find for twice the price!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice  should be a decent boat for chasing some offshore fishy's


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Those are damn fine boats! Man I'm jealous! If you need a hand or just want a fishin buddy give me a shout.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Lovin the console and the t-top!! sweet boat! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

VERY NICE Tom! 
Kinda like the one Jose had isn't it?
You'll get her in top shape. Enjoy!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Sweet [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That's got me wanting a bigger boat now. The layout does look nice, as does the console setup. I don't think I've ever seen one of those motor covers before though. What's it for?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> That's got me wanting a bigger boat now. The layout does look nice, as does the console setup. I don't think I've ever seen one of those motor covers before though. What's it for?


Motor covers serves a couple purposes; it stops the engine noise from coming into the cockpit, and with a cutting board on top gives you a great place to cut chum/bait or rig baits. Also a great place to lean when it's rough and and you're catching baits.

Had one on a seacraft many years ago and would never want an offshore boat without one. 

Some people hate 'em, I love 'em

-T


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

That is, for sure, one of the best hulls ever in that size range. Can't wait to see her when you're finished.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Congratulations, that is an amazing hull you got there. Sea-vee's are in my opinion one of the best boats out there. That motor cover also prevents the boat from being swamped in a following sea. I've always wanted one of those older Sea-Vee's.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the words guys, seems I've gotten a gem here. What sold me on it was the hull's reputation, solid build, the flat floor and the gobs of storage. 

I had no idea the hull has the following it does. Everyone that's seen it so far has gone gaga over it, and a lot of them are old salts that have been in the biz 40 years. She's a dated hull design, but they don't make them like that anymore. Just like me I guess ;D

The hull is the original Rampone design, and from what I've read the contender hull and this were sisters. The partners split, one went and formed Contender and the other Seavee. I looked at contenders years ago and personally didn't like them, and looked again when I was in the market this time. For me, they just don't work. I wanted something as seaworthy as the 23 seacraft I had years ago, but with a flat floor and more storage. A buddy of mine had this same hull and motor setup about 5 years ago and the more I thought of what I needed in an offshore setup, this setup seemed like "it" for me. 

-T


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Tom, I will spend this weekend making room for all the extra Dolphin meat you will be giving out....


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Tom, I will spend this weekend making room for all the extra Dolphin meat you will be giving out....


Actually this boat won't be back in the water for a while; gonna spend some time on it modding it for the way I like to fish. 

That'll take time and $$, and after just paying for the boat and trailer, I've got a lot more of one than the other...


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Tom, love that hull (and the 23 Seacraft). You have great taste in boats.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks Tippy! ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

The transformation has begun....!!

Here's a few more "before" shots of the hull and floorplan.

Bow area:









Bow storage hatches open; there are 4 more floor boxes in the rear, each 4' long!!:









This is a shot under the front console seat; I'm going to move the batteries, perko switch and oil tank rearward under the console and try to find a drop-in liner or better yet, make a new liner and foam it in to make this area an insulated cooler. This will give me a place to store food and drinks (last owner was using a cooler under the leaning post) and allow me to install a second, above-deck livewell under the leaning post. 










Stern area, here you can see two more of the 4' long storage areas on either side. Notice the coaming bolsters are beat, beat, beat from the sun: 









A shot of the stern of the boat showing the engine shroud and cutting board on top. I'll be re-working this cover to make it taller so the engine can tilt up more with the cover closed (and also to bring it up to a comfortable level for working), and wider so I'll have more room to cut bait and rig lines. 









Now for the updates; so far I've stripped all the electronics off the hull, and they sold quickly so I have some extra $$ to funnel into the project. 

First, the console sliding door frame and new doors; I decided to sand and repaint the track using Krylon Fusion which is designed for vinyl and plastic as the tracks are not available anymore. The acrylic doors I lucked out on, as I was bringing them to the plastic place to buy new ones a buddy called me and said he can get them done at work... for FREE. So, they're off to work with him. 

Old frame and acrylic: 









Next up is the canvas on the boat; I'm going to re-do the coaming bolsters myself and the seat cushions/leaning post cushions will be going to a shop to get re-done.  

I got all the foam and new naugahyde from Gary's upholstery on Florida's left coast. He's been very helpful in guiding me to the best quality products at a good price, and giving me tips for help. Basically re-doing the coaming bolsters s like recovering your kitchen chair, which we've all done a million times. 

One of the coaming bolsters off, this sucker is one piece bow to stern!









Old foam in strip, new foam in sheets. Plain old electric filet knife cuts the foam into strips, and 3m 77 adhesive pieces them together. Brass grommets along the bottom edge for draining. Tomorrow I'll have the one side done, but am still waiting on the welting for the top strip which won't be here for a few more days.









More updates and pics to come as the work progresses

-T


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

looks damn good before the renovation! this should be good


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Have been able to work on the boat a bit here the last few days, coaming bolsters are coming along very nice. 

Last night I finished up the stern pieces, here's a before shot:










And here they are with new foam and recovered, complete with new welting as well. These are ready to go on: 









Here's a quick shot of one updated coaming bolster in place, you can see the end is not finished till I make and fit the piece in the bow, as this hull did not come with one there. Also the welting is not on the edge yet.









This was not a hard project to do, an electric filet knife, grommet tool and brass grommets (for drains on the bottoms of the bolsters) and stainless staples is all it takes. Sharp eyes will notice I did not stitch the ends, which would have required I bring them in to an upholsterer, which would have added about $800 to my costs. Since they are going completely around the boat stem to stern, the ends will hardly be noticeable and figured that $$ would be better spent on other things.

Also I had a buddy hit the hull where he could with his commercial pressure washer. Biggest problem was it was on the trailer, so he couldn't get the best angle on it but he's removed about 60-70% of the old bottom paint on the sides, and even more on the stern which should make sanding it off a LOT quicker and easier. The boat is off the trailer now and on stands waiting for him to hit the rest of it this weekend. While it's off the trailer it'll give me an opportunity to recover the bunks and fit the boat on the trailer better. 



















Arcrylic is done for the console doors and I'll have that part done tonight; will post more pics. 

This weekend looks like it'll be a sanding party at my place...

-T


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Tom, that's a fantastic boat, well worth any restoration efforts. My best fishing buddy had one for quite a few years, "Gotta' Go" was the name. We spent many weekends fishing all over the place in that thing. One of our favorite trips was to run to Bimini to clear customs, then head north and sleep on board around Great Isaac's for long weekends fishing and diving, etc. It made more than a few nasty crossings with relative ease. IMHO that's just about the perfect sized offshore rig and still be manageable towing long distances when you want. I was very sad when he decided to sell it.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Tom, that's a fantastic boat, well worth any restoration efforts. My best fishing buddy had one for quite a few years, "Gotta' Go" was the name. We spent many weekends fishing all over the place in that thing. One of our favorite trips was to run to Bimini to clear customs, then head north and sleep on board around Great Isaac's for long weekends fishing and diving, etc. It made more than a few nasty crossings with relative ease. IMHO that's just about the perfect sized offshore rig and still be manageable towing long distances when you want. I was very sad when he decided to sell it.


Thanks for the insight, glad to hear more positive things about this hull. I fished on a buddy's for a week during a keys trip a few years back, so I knew I liked it. 

Seems this hull has been pretty popular here in S FL, it'll be nice to get her out on the water again. 

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Progress.......Blessed are the lazy boatyard workers! It appears the bottom was never primed, and the bottom paint is coming off a lot easier than expected. Some areas are $&*$* THICK!!! 

The sun could have taken it's toll on the paint as well while the boat was on the lift for all those years.

Starting point for the day, this was after a quick pass with a commercial pressure washer:









About halfway done with the 1st pass on one side, which was with an RO sander and 100 grit paper, keeping a sharp eye on making sure I stayed on the black bottom paint:









1st pass complete, tomorrow I'll do the other side; clean up the chines with a sanding sponge and follow up with some 600 and move up with grit from there:









Shot of the transom:









The bottom appears to be in excellent shape under there, as there are only a few minor areas with gelcoat chips that I need to touch up before paint. That's a relief, was worried what I'd find under there!

My wife's been a real trooper and I couldn't have done the coaming bolsters without her. Here's a shot of the new bolsters in place, notice we made a piece for the bow, which should make fighting fish a lot more comfy now. We made that section a little deeper than the rest as it fit your knees a lot better.









Down the side:









Tomorrow I'll be sanding again, and I need to look into finding a nice stainless rubrail as I've settled on going that route once I'm ready to put a new one on. Been looking at Taco metals, not sure who else makes them....

Will post more pics as it comes along. 

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I was able to make a little more progress this week despite the crazy week. 

Cushions are done and on:










Leaning post ones are done too: 










More progress on the sanding; post side is pressure washed and rough sanded, starboard side is about 2/3 finish sanded. Weather and schedule providing she may be ready for paint next weekend:










Surprised at how quickly the bottom paint removal is going; all I heard about on the 'net was that it was a horrible job. Honestly I've only got about 5 hours of sanding into it at this point, and will probably have 8 by the time I'm done which is about 1/3 the time estimates I've read.

More to come...

-T


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice boat! You are definitely making good progress. She will be a thing of beauty when you are done. Especially once the purple stripe is gone, LOL.


----------



## pds07d (Jul 19, 2010)

WOW thats a nice C-V. sounds like you got a real good deal


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

*[movedhere] Bragging Spot [move by] Forum Admin.*


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

It's definitely time for a photo update ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> It's definitely time for a photo update  ;D


Pics coming...Need more time to finish the last few things!

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Haven't had much time to work on the boat as you can see this thread has died, but this weekend I was able buff and wax the hull, and I'm pretty danged happy with how it came out. 

Half done with one side, buffing only:









One side buffed and polished, still waiting wax (everything below the purple boot stripe will be painted):









I wound up going with Presta products' gelcoat compound, then the polish, and then collinite fleet wax and they all worked great together. I can give a shout out to the people who do this for a living and are good at it; this stuff is a lot harder than it looks but the finished look is worth it. 

Next up is to finish removing the rubrail, replace it with the new one, paint the boot stripe black and paint the bottom and the boat is ready to be fished.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Old console doors and plexi:









New console doors and plexi:


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

must have been one "crappy" project... i see the roll of tp is missing... LOL


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow that is turning out nicely! I'm gonna start a pool on how long you keep her once it's "finished". ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> must have been one "crappy" project... i see the roll of tp is missing... LOL


I would have expected that from Brett, but from you.... are you hanging out with him or what??!! 

BTW, I think that was a roll of paper towels so it would have reeeeeaaally had to have been a crappy project.

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Wow that is turning out nicely!  I'm gonna start a pool on how long you keep her once it's "finished".   ;D


I think this one will stay. I finally realized I can't do everything with one hull. 

-T


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Good to hear Tom. I don't need a second boat! ;D 

Now go get the Hummingbird on her and go play outside the inlet.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

sitrep please...it's been 2 weeks...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> sitrep please...it's been 2 weeks...


Been out of town hunting and family stuff. 

Bottom paint being sprayed Tuesday, just been behind on getting that on. New stainless rubrail will be in Monday and installed next week too. 

Also today I scored the deal of the century on a pair of killer heavy-duty Lenco Performance trim tabs so those will be going on at the same time.

New pumps, seacocks and shurflo baitwell strainers going in...

Short list left, but when the above is done she'll be out fishing while the rest of the stuff is done. Just in time for the sails to come tailing down with the cooler weather. 

Just need time to actually work on it!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

-T


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Your boat coming out great so far! Keep it coming and can't wait to see some more of the progress. Are u planning to do some outriggiers and cannon balls???...like shiny gold outriggers ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Your boat coming out great so far! Keep it coming and can't wait to see some more of the progress.  Are u planning to do some outriggiers and cannon balls???...like shiny gold outriggers ;D


Sorry, no outriggers. I'm not a troller; I'm getting old and would fall asleep too quick...

Live bait man here, and kites are my friends

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I was told a long time ago...

Trolling is for those fisherman,
who don't want their beer drinking
interrupted by fish catching


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> I was told a long time ago...
> 
> Trolling is for those fisherman,
> who don't want their beer drinking
> interrupted by fish catching


Man I can't imagine what you heard about bottom fishermen...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Tom, you'll probably see it any way, but I found some old pic's of my buddy's SeaVee and created another thread...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1287940297/0#0


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Tom, you'll probably see it any way, but I found some old pic's of my buddy's SeaVee and created another thread...
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1287940297/0#0


Thanks for posting, sure is neat seeing that hull and all the fish you guys caught on it.

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, questions for the gang. 

Been toying with the idea of spraying the hull while we're doing the bottom. Had it in my thoughts to do the hull now since the rubrail is off, I'm doing the bottom, and the bootstripe, etc. 

This is the time to do it if I'm ever going to do it. 

Was thinking ice blue, because I fell in love with the color when I had the old seacraft and am kinda modeling this hull after that one, with the stainless rub rail and all:









But, at some point in the future I'd need to do the interior as the ice blue would not match the light grey decks. So that's another big expense.

My wife mentioned that if I did the hull sides in my other favorite color; fighting lady yellow, it would match the light grey decks and I'd not have to paint the interior. 

Any thoughts? Would the boat look better as a whole with the fighting lady vs the ice blue considering the deck color or should I just leave everything alone?

Pic of the deck, this will clean up nicely with a good scrubbing once all the work is done:










?????????????

-T


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Boat looks outstanding Tom! I like the ice blue over the yellow but I think both would look fine with the grey.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Boat looks outstanding Tom! I like the ice blue over the yellow but I think both would look fine with the grey.


Still deciding, have until Thursday to get the paint...Anyone else?

More goodies in today, from Lenco. These guys are incredible to deal with, great customer service and I prefer their stuff over Bennett tabs. 

What's in the box?????









*BEEF!!!!!* A set of 12x16" Heavy-Duty Performance tabs!!!! These are definitely not for a micro!











Looks like this weekend through next I'll be up to my elbows with installations, but then it'll be done and out in the water. 

-T


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Those tabs are awesome! 

For the color for your offshore boat is fighing lady yellow is a must!

I had one on my 31ft contender years ago and the fighting lady yellow serve few good reasons. One is yellow looks really good in a off shore boat especially in light grey interior. It will looks awesome. Its very easy to notice by the color and its good visable for the coast guard to spot easy on day and night. Ice blue is okay for the offshore boats but makes it harder to see when it blends the color out in the ocean.

Bright white, matternhorn white, and yellow fighting lady serves the best visable offshore boats for safety to spot and always looks good.

I had put visable clear reflective tape around the boat for east to spot at night for the coast Guard. Works awesome at night when u use spot light on the boat.

Hope this helps...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

considering the wife mentioned it I think there's really only 1 smart choice a guy can make there.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Progress yesterday and today; hull sides are sanded, prepped and sprayed with primer. White bottom paint will go on last.

Have one more day to choose the final color, color is going on Friday..White bottom paint will go on last.

Right now she looks like a giant white whale


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Color...color....

Stumped. Have to pick up the paint today.

Here's where I'm stumped: I think the fighting lady yellow or the ice blue would look great on this hull, keeping in mind the light grey interior. 

What' stumping me is that I'm adding the engine shroud/cutting board from my old seacraft to this boat. What color would I paint that? If the hull is yellow, and the deck is light grey, would this thing look funky painted light grey and sticking up off the transom? Or would it need to be yellow? 

Same for the ice blue...??

But, if I kept the hull a shade of grey it would match perfect everywhere, similiar to the old color but it'd look perfect, shiny and bright.

Some pics again: 

The engine shroud on the old seacraft in ice blue; this is the exact one going on this hull but I'll cut it just a bit shorter:









A photo of fighting lady yellow:









A photo of Jose's boat, in the light grey. Gotta say I drool over this boat every night... :


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Paint it black...wait....I forgot
I'm not Eric, or Eric, or Eric

                   [smiley=happy.gif]


I like grey, easy on the eyes, but it will make you look like Marine Patrol,
then all you'll need is a blue light....attention K-mart shoppers


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

ice blue, done, buy your pain... move one... you done yet?   ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

in the spirit of adding another eric to the fray... 

fwiw, when I ordered my panga skiff last year I was torn between FLY and a light blue. I went with the light blue for a few reasons. The first was being a skiff, but also having a relatively high bow shear/freeboard for a skiff, I wanted a lighter, more neutral color that would lighten the profile and also the shadow cast on the bottom when sight fishing in relatively clear shallow water. Another reason is a light color will fade less over time and be easier to patch and color match if/when needed. Lastly, a light color is more forgiving with the kinds of color matching issues you're debating now.  :

Bolder colors done right can really make for a sharp, look at me kind of rig, but there's also an inherent beauty to a more subtle and lower maintenance approach too.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

What ever color your go with the boat is looking sweet its really coming along nice cant wait to see how it comes out.
Eric ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

AWLGRIP PEARL GREY. Just too much matching and stuff between colors if I switch to a different color. 

Should look similiar to Jose's rig in the pic above. Except 14' shorter, a while lot slower, and a couple hundred grand less 

Picked up the livewell/leaning post today and just placed it on board to see how it would fit, this is one from the old palmetto boatworks that went under in '08. Really, really nice piece and I'm glad I found it. Visually it looks large because I'm so used to seeing an "open" leaning post with just bare legs. But it measures 1" narrower than the old leaning post, and just a bit deeper front to back. 



















Gramps had a valid point, in that the access to the lid is not the best. To solve this, I'm going to put a joint in the vertical pipe for the backrest part, so I can either pull a pin and lean the backrest forward, or slip the backrest off completely when I don't want it on there. Also I'll make a clear lexan lid for it. 

This means the old leaning post, with the brand new upholstery, is going to be up for sale, if anyone's interested PM me. 

Will post pics of the hull tomorrow night after the color is on. 

-T


----------



## chase (Aug 19, 2010)

I would not recommend modifying the leaning post. Before palmetto went under the shop I work for was a dealer. I personally sold about 2 dozen boats with that exact setup, about half of the owners chose to modify them for the same reason that you want to, limited access to the livewell. None of the various modifications held up to being banged around offshore. They worked well initially, but by the time the boats had come back for various repairs most of the backrests would always be banging onto your back while leaning on the post, and was quite annoying. IMO you just got one of the nicest setups around and would hate to see another one ruined. I have fished that livewell with pogies that weren't clown nosed after a full day. They usually were fed by two pinahna 800gph livewell pumps, rigged on two seperatw switches.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I would not recommend modifying the leaning post.


What he said x2.

I never emptied the cast net directly into the livewell.
Always into a 5 gallon bucket first, to clear debris
from the catch. Bits and pieces of seaweed and shell 
will interfere with the pumps and recirculation/overflow.
The bucket was then used to pour baits into the well.
Getting baits out was easy...
just have to use a dipnet with the correct length handle.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I would not recommend modifying the leaning post. Before palmetto went under the shop I work for was a dealer. I personally sold about 2 dozen boats with that exact setup, about half of the owners chose to modify them for the same reason that you want to, limited access to the livewell. None of the various modifications held up to being banged around offshore. They worked well initially, but by the time the boats had come back for various repairs most of the backrests would always be banging onto your back while leaning on the post, and was quite annoying. IMO you just got one of the nicest setups around and would hate to see another one ruined. I have fished that livewell with pogies that weren't clown nosed after a full day. They usually were fed by two pinahna 800gph livewell pumps, rigged on two seperatw switches.


Just out of curiosity, what was the capacity of this setup from the factory? I'm going to have to 'glass in a tub on this thing, and I'd like to know what the factory one held. 

I looked and looked and, for me, this is the one. But, I'd still like to try to do something about the backrest to gain better access, but it can be fished as-is of course. 

Thanks for the insight

-T


----------



## chase (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll check my specs at work Monday for sure but if memory serves me correctly the livewell was 50 gallons. I'll check for you if the tub and lexan lid are still avaliable to purchase, even though palmetto, sea pro, and sea boss are no longer around, the parts (and warranty) are still avaliable through us marine.
Btw I didn't say it before but the boat is turning out nice I've always loved the sea vees, I fished a 29 quite a bit a few years back. Although rarely seen up here the engine covers are great.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I'll check my specs at work Monday for sure but if memory serves me correctly the livewell was 50 gallons. I'll check for you if the tub and lexan lid are still avaliable to purchase, even though palmetto, sea pro, and sea boss are no longer around, the parts (and warranty) are still avaliable through us marine.
> Btw I didn't say it before but the boat is turning out nice I've always loved the sea vees, I fished a 29 quite a bit a few years back. Although rarely seen up here the engine covers are great.


That, my friend would be great if possible. Save me a lot of work and engineering. 

-T


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

WE WANT PAINT PICs 
Sorry tom having to wait not one of my better qualities. Love the boat!!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> WE WANT PAINT PICs
> Sorry tom having to wait not one of my better qualities.  Love the boat!!!


No, you'll have to wait!  I will say it's SHINY again...

Tuesday when the bottom paint goes on! Plus I miiiight have the rub rail on by then.

Patience grasshopper!!

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Need some livewell pump input.

Here's what was on the boat before I removed the old stuff: 









And I've removed the ballcock valve and just have the 1" ID inlet. I'm going to set it up to run 2 pumps; an 1100 for the leaning post livewell, and an 800 for the floor livewell. The pumps are Rule tournament series pumps: 









Here's my dilemma, I want to run a pair of ballcocks and a pair of strainers, similar to this setup I found online:









But the more I think this over, I don't think I want all that weight hanging off the through-hull. I think that might be asking for trouble long-term. I'm going to run the ballcocks, then the filters then a hose to the pumps, but here's my question: 

I know the pumps need to be as close as they can to the supply, and also I don't want to run into airlock issues. 

Should the pumps be mounted above, even with, or below the inlet? Should the filters be installed so the screw-off cover is horizontal or vertical?

-T


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Is there any way to mount your plumbing double ball valve plumbing fixture to a permanent block type setup bolted to the floor of the boat with a flexible line to the thruhull?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Why not use one strainer and split it after the strainer? Is a 1" bulkhead big enough to feed both pumps at the same time? Do you plan to run them in tandem?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Why not use one strainer and split it after the strainer? Is a 1" bulkhead big enough to feed both pumps at the same time? Do you plan to run them in tandem?


1" should flow enough for both, there is a huge capacity increase from a 3/4" pipe to a 1" pipe, and both pumps have a 3/4" inlet. 

I'd like to have two completely seperate systems, save for the through hull (which I don't like having more of) so I can just run one setup or both, and seal each off independently. I agree safest thing would be to have one seacock first in line, then split. But I wouldn't be able to shut one off vs the other. 

At times we have a lot of junk in the areas I make bait, so with the amount of water coming through with the two pumps, I think having a separate strainer for each pump would be a plus. 

West marine wanted $28 for the t-fitting, and was ridiculously high on the other parts needed to finish off as well so I'm looking online at some sources in FL. They should just change their name to "triple pay marine"

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Some updates....The under-gunnel rod holders were set up to hold 4 rods, but not all facing the same direction. The way they were situated in the boat you couldn't fit but 2 7' rods in them, so I wound up making another set out of starboard so all the rods would face the bow. 

Old and new; old on the left obviously:









Drilled 'em, installed a bungee to keep the rods in place:









Installed:









And for all those that have been waiting on paint pics:


















She looks like a new boat. Awlgrip sides shine like nobody's business and the boot stripe came out awesome. The Epoxy bottom paint went on smooth, 3 good coats and it's a satin finish which contrasts the awlgrip nice. This stuff is NASTY and you absolutely need a respirator to work with. It's more of an oyster white than a bright white which I think will be easier to keep clean with the tannic stained waters we have locally. Needs 3 days to hard cure and then I can sit it on the trailer. 


Hopefully tomorrow afternoon I can find the time off from work to install the rubrail and the outside is DONE!

Livewell tub is in progress, should be done later in the week. Lots of little things left, but the paint and the livewell were the biggest and are just about done. Hoping to get it wet and see some fish slime and blood on her soon...

-T


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW!!!Tom, I absolutely love it! There is nothing like an older SEA-VEE. You have done an amazing job with that boat. [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

More progress today; bow lights wired up









Installed about 1/2 the rubrail


















Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to get the rubrail done and focus on finishing up some little things inside.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Shes looking great


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

*SWEEEEEEEET* 
Definatly worth the wait for those pix Tom.
Sails are moving in time to get slimeing ;D


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

She is lookin great Tom. Should be out slaughtering soon huh?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Leaning post livewell is done, turned out about 60+ gallons in there. More than I expected. Will post some pics by the weekend. 

Last things left to do is to fit the engine shroud/cutting board over the motor and mount the livewell. I also need to have someone mod the T-top struts so I can fit some rod holders on the side of the console, but that can wait. 

My goal is to have it in the water for the weekend of the 4th, and fish the h*ll out of it all winter. 

-T


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

she's a BEAUTY!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

The tub is in, 60+ gallons, nice ice blue gelcoat inside, along with a nice little storage compartment for misc junk. Really, really happy with the way it turned out, and it's big enough for tons of bait. 



















I'm in the process of handing over the install and remaining work to a guy I met, just in the hopes I can actually get it done and get out fishing. 

Will update.... If I hand over the work it'll be done quick, and better than I can do it. 

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Getting closer now...she's on the trailer and engine shroud is fitted. Hoping to get some fish slime on her next weekend. Lord, I know I've said that 1,000 times already...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice lines on that boat. You've done a great job!!!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

A few more tweaks...

Having the T-top reworked for clearance to be able to have 6-8 vertical rod holders on each side of the console, and some structural changes to be able to add a crow's nest to it. 

Shot of the boat sans T-top. If it had 2 more outboards on the back it'd look a lot like a stripped-out bahamas drug runner now. 










Here you can see the center bar in the fwd portion of the top has been removed, as have the two curved fwd struts. Both have been replaced with shiny new AL: 










Another shot, you can see here the horizontal beams that are above the console have been removed and replaced with a new bar clearanced for the rods:










Getting closer. Just taking a lot longer than originally planned..


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I call shotgun for the first fishing outage of the seavee!!


----------



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

Your boat is looking great, it makes me wish I hadn`t sold mine.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

More progress this week, getting closer every day. 

T-top is back on, with a new crow's nest sitting on top of a 'glass hard top. 










Sliding hatch for access:










View of top: 










I was able to add 16 vertical rod holders to the sides of the console (8 per side). In the above pics you can see the holes for the rod tips to stick through, they still have to be finished and a rubber grommet installed. 

Still have to add the handle and latch to the underside of the sliding hatch, and mount the VHF, SIRIUS and GPS antennas to the T-top...

Oil tank, batteries and charger are installed and wiring is pretty much done. Made a little tray up top to hold a pair of gallon oil jugs for spares. 










Tomorrow's project is the livewell plumbing and rigging both pumps...










That's about it. Getting close now..can almost taste the salt spray...

-T


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Very cool Tom! Just like all of your projects, it is being done right and very clean. I can't wait to see the offshore reports.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

very nice Tom !!!  -love that tower.. -i can see it now,, pictching baits to a school of big cobia on the coast !!!    LOVE IT -keep up the great work..
                      -anytide


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> very nice Tom !!!  -love that tower.. -i can see it now,, pictching baits to a school of big cobia on the coast !!!    LOVE IT -keep up the great work..
> -anytide


You nailed it! And they're starting to show now, so perfect timing!

Thanks man

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Few last minor details:

Leaning post and engine shroud are painted, lexan livewell lid is on the leaning post and pipework is on it. Still need to tweak the pipework for better access to the livewell and then PC it, but that'll have to wait a bit:










Looks a little nicer than the old ratty one that was on there, and the livewell in it will sure come in handy









Tomorrow a few last little details before taking her for a spin, need to make the cutting board top for the engine cover and install the VHF and GPS antennas, then it's in the water. 

-T


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

It turned out absolutely beautiful Tom!! I'll start making room in the freezer ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Ran her today and am real, real happy with it. Tomorrow is the real test, fishing in the afternoon. 










Hit 44 with the tower up, which is about 2 mph faster that when I bought the boat. Gives you an idea how much the old antifoul bottom paint slowed the hull down. I would figure from my memory the crow's nest and engine shroud slowed my old boat down, so the gain is probably more had I not installed those two things. 

Will post up some fish slime pics over the next few days. 

-T


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That thing looks incredible. Great job on keeping it very clean and functional.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Well after a few days of fishing I've noticed a few things. First is, the boat can handle a lot rougher water than my nephew, who's in town for the weekend  

We spent the last 2 days inside, catching blues/jacks and pompano.  :'(

But, boat runs great and I've noticed a few little things that need some attention, like adding an overflow drain to the in-floor baitwell and one plexi sliding door on the console dash that is tight. 

The leaning post baitwell is the bees knees, had it 1/3 full of water and ~60 big pogies in there all day, not a problem. 

Also, I didn't realize just how much I missed having a cutting board, work station and place to lean in the back of the boat while fishing. Also, engine noise is non-existant with it.

48" of starboard love, brand new and waiting for some blood and knife marks:









Spent this morning offshore with the kites, jumped a sail and some trash fish before my nephew starting looking a little green around the gills and we had to head back.  We did see a huuuuuge leatherback turtle that surface right next to us, which was cool. Haven't seen one of them in years. 

Hoping to give it a real, proper shakedown next weekend with the boys. 

-T


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats on the build. I must say, It sure is amazing what a little love and some awlgrip will do for a boat. Enjoy it because you surely have earned it. Happy fishing!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Down to finishing the little things now, like cleaning up some wiring for the radio and the GPS/fishfinder and adding some LED lighting

One of Oznium's 4.7" Flexible LED light strips under console dash: 










A pair of 3-way Seamaster 20" white/blue LED strips under T-top:










Blue sea systems fused switchbox and breaker box, iPod install just about complete, still need to clean up the wiring just a touch more once I have one more gauge wired, but it's close enough for now:










Last few days it's been blowing 15-20 plus, steady outta the east/southeast, so we've been out in some snotty stuff so far and am impressed with it. Today we were laughing all the way out, weatherman said 2-3, and I think he was cutting the waves in half. 

After a few trips on the boat I'm gaining a bit more confidence in it and finding little things that I'm tweaking along the way, but she's d*mn fishable as it sits and am going to focus more on enjoying it now. 

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

This boat's going to be listed for sale in the coming weeks, if anyone knows someone interested please send them my way.

Currently have family in town and we're fishing on it daily. Once they're gone it's gonna get shined up and listed. 

Time to start a new project, I need something to tinker with! 

-T


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Geez louise Tom!! lol. Hey you still wanna get that hull outta the woods? It would make a nice project!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Geez louise Tom!! lol.  Hey you still wanna get that hull outta the woods? It would make a nice project!


I've got my next project lined up but would be glad to help pull the old hull out of the woods for you

-T


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Where did all the pictures go?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

He probably sold it


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

But why pull the pictures down, it's a resource.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I think, that when he deletes them off of his photobucket, they automatically come off here. But i really dont know *%£¥ about computers.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats pretty much how it works, but why delete them from photo bucket? I have photos up on mine from more then 5 years and 4 boats ago, doesn't cost anything to leave them up and there is no way you can run out of space unless you post thousands of pics.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Outta free space???


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Maybe he sold the rights to the pictures when he sold the boat? Haha jk


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys, I switched the pictures from one folder to another on photobucket and that killed the links. Did not know that would happen. 

I can't get into the old posts to edit them and add pics because they are old. I don't know any other way. 

I agree about the resource, and would like to help anyone else out that might be looking to this thread as a help. 

I'll see about getting the pics back in place. Worst case scenario I'll re-post them all in one new reply here. 

Oh, and by the way.... I couldn't bring myself to sell it. The second guy to come look at it wanted it but was leaving town before we could get the deal finalized. I held it for him for 2 weeks on a handshake as he was the kind of guy I wanted the hull to go to. In those 2 weeks my Dad came to town, we wound up fishing the boat and I had a change of heart. Felt terrible about letting the guy down, but am helping him try to locate another hull (so if anyone knows of another good one let me know please!). 

Have decided to take a little deviation from my daily grind and get my charter license. With this boat and the hewes I should be set for whatever the day presents. Will take a few months to get the course and paperwork all done, and I won't be quitting my day job any time in the foreseeable future but it's a chance to do something I love on a limited basis, and get people out to help them experience new and exciting things on the water. 

It's what I love to do in life.

Will get the pics up as soon as possible. 

-T


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I figured it was something like that. Tom can you post a link directly to the folder? Then we can just click through the pictures.

I came back to this thread cause I have someone asking about lights again and I was looking for a shot of your set up.

PS. good deal keeping the boat, and good luck with the charters.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I figured it was something like that. Tom can you post a link directly to the folder? Then we can just click through the pictures.
> 
> I came back to this thread cause I have someone asking about lights again and I was looking for a shot of your set up.
> 
> PS. good deal keeping the boat, and good luck with the charters.


Try this: http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc315/TomFL/25%20Sea%20Vee/?start=all


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Great thanks!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably should update this with a "finished" pic or two


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Been making a few mods to the boat in the last few weeks, built a new engine shroud for it. It's about 14" narrower, 2.5" deeper front to back, and 2" lower and has a knockout section in the front so I can tilt the motor well into the tilt before hitting it. Can run a lot shallower now. All foam core, it weighs about 50lbs less than the other one to boot. I incorporated 3 separate knife sheaths into the back of the starboard cutting board surface to fit whatever knife you might be using for the day. We use the cutting board for everything from cutting shrimp to chunking bonito, as well as a rigging table, and the deeper but narrower surface seems to work real well. The height is better too. 










The more I fish out of, tinker with, and change the layout of this boat the more I am impressed with the build. Next month this hull will be 18 years old. It's still solid as a rock. Stuff like a good chunk of the original wiring that's still in great shape, the through-hulls, and little things like the coffin box drain:










Believe it or not, that little piece is old enough to vote. I just replaced the rubber in it, but Sea Vee didn't scrimp even on these little pieces. This thing's been exposed to saltwater for 18 years, and it still looks this good. They used quality stuff on the hull, and it's little things like this that make me shake my head and wonder about all the new boats I've owned over the years where stuff's rotted out in 3 years or less. I guess it's stuff like this that's hard to put a price tag on, and even harder to explain to a potential customer just what the value of the little things are. If someone keeps a boat a year or two I guess it wouldn't matter. But for those that do, and want them to last, this stuff puts a smile on my face. 

8 more Lee rod holders are going in this weekend to do away with the tridents and make flying a second kite a lot easier. 

Crazy as it sounds I also have a 36v minn-kota that's sitting waiting on me to find time to mount and wire it up. Hopefully this will move the boat well enough to make catching bait alone easy, and also enable me to fish the walls, docks and points for snook in the summertime. If it works out like I think the flats boat will be for sale shortly.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I know how you feel, the more i tear into that hobie power skiff im rebuilding the more it amazes me. Its a 1985 and the whole hull is vacuum baged and foam cored, even the hull sides.. Everything was sealed properly, an most of the hardware on the boat is still the best stuff u can buy when you open up a lewis or land&sea catalog.


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

So I just read this thread from fron to back, you did a wonderful job. Whats the latest on it?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Goldspoon - Tom has shifted gears from rebuilding boats to building his new home. He has inspections coming soon so maybe he'll be back soon as well.


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks DN


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Duck, thanks for keeping the masses informed (and I got a kick out of your last loving email). Goldspoon, yes the boat is sitting idle unused for the last couple months unfortunately. No time for fishing. 

Wife and I bought an older home close to the water with a private boat ramp, a double lot with plenty of room for boats (and boat projects) and privacy. The house is in worse cosmetic shape both inside and out than this hull was when we bought it and we're elbows deep into renovations but getting there day by day and the old girl is coming along great. When all is said and done it'll be the perfect place for an old salt to hang his hat. 

Plan is by the time the weather cools we'll be done with the house and back to chasing something with fins on it. 

Maybe I should start a renovation thread on the old house...


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

> Maybe I should start a renovation thread on the old house...



I would read it....especially if the house renovations turn out to be anything like the boat renovation. You did a fantastic job, that really is a beautiful boat.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks TFG, I may do that. Taking pics along the way of course. Duck is doing the same as me, but he's much more ahead of me (and probably a lot more tired!).

When I'm done with the house I have dreams of pulling the T-top, leaning post and console off this hull, building a shorter console and livewell leaning post that are 1' narrower to open the boat up more.  Console a little longer so I can build in another above-deck livewell in the front section as well. 

Remove the 2 fuel tanks and fresh water tank and install a new, single fuel tank with just ~80-100 gallons of capacity and use the extra space below decks to install a custom sealed battery box to keep space under the console free. All flush-mount, pop-up Accon Marine hardware (bow light, cleats and chocks).

I've already purchased a 36v trolling motor and wired the hull for it with a removable bracket on the bow. I have yet to install the batteries and charger as the house project has stalled me. 

This might sound nuts to some but this hull drafts just 17" which is only 3" more than my flats boat. I measured both. So it's capable of getting into anywhere that I care to fish honestly, inshore or offshore.

So my thoughts are to change it into the perfect day fishing and casting platform style boat for south Florida, something like a 20' Lefty Kreh seacraft on steroids. A go-anywhere, do anything craft capable of running offshore for sails, the beach for tarpon, and still keep some form of maneuverability with the bow trolling motor for fishing docks, walls and points inshore for snook, jacks, pompano, etc.  When you don't want the bow trolling motor on, the quick release bracket makes taking it off a cinch. 

Here's a couple idea pics I have of the console style, this one is courtesy of Bly who's done up a 20 seacraft: 










Here's a Lefty Kreh 20' seacraft: 










I like some aspects of both consoles above. 

And here's my photoshopped version of the seavee with shorter console moved forward a bit: 










Might be nuts, some think. But even with it's limitations it just might be the perfect boat for my area. 

-T


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Brother - Sweatin' like a fat man!

A fully eclosed poling platform - love it


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Brother - Sweatin' like a fat man!
> 
> A fully eclosed poling platform - love it


It's a friggin enclosed tanning bed with scented mullet hanging from inside the lid. That heat must be getting to yer head!



PS: I think you meant sweating like Gary Coleman at a NAMBLA meeting.....


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Im doin a complete kitchen in my new house from scratch, lol lets start an hgtv thread


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Im doin a complete kitchen in my new house from scratch, lol lets [media]start an hgtv thread[/media]


Only if it's a MICRO kitchen, complete with betty crocker oven and all!

-T


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

moving dirt to change elevation, putting in drainage pipe, sprinklers, plants/flowers, 70 tons of lanscaping blocks and 440' of aluminum fence with two drive through gates - all in 95 degree weather. At this point rain delays are welcomed.

I can't even get a "will work for food guy" to show up!


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

Tom,

How useful do you find your engine shroud to be? Im in the midst of finishing out my big boat and am seriously thinking about fitting it with one.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry, just saw this. The engine shroud is something I don't think I could live without. 

It's an incredible work surface/cutting board/rigging station. We use it for everything from cutting up chunk baits, to a rigging surface and safe place to hold PLANO boxes while you're rigging. We usually store a 2 gallon bucket with ice/water mix and bait in there when jigging for bottom fish.

One of the best features is that it seals off the back of the boat and gives you another place to lean when it's rough out. We designed the knockout so it hits me right under my butt. If you spread your feet a bit and lean on the cover you're not going anywhere. 

Lastly, it keeps the sound down from the motor to almost nothing. 

With the knockout designed into the front of the new cover, I can about tilt the motor up enough to where I'll just about hit the hull on the bottom before the prop hits the bottom. 

I've had boats with and without them, and I'll never have another boat of this design without one. 

-T


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

looks new. Nice.


----------

